# Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?



## PatrickPoe (31. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag!

Ich bin die Tage auf ein Problem gestoßen bei dem ich nicht mehr weiter komme.
Ich habe hier 2 alte Rollen meines Vaters (Rileh Rex 64 aus den 80´er Jahren) die ich wieder fit machen wollte. Scheinbar ist ein Fremdkörper im Lager oder dieses ist einfach kaputt. Zumindest wollte ich mir diese nun mal genauer ansehen und gegebenenfalls ersetzen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich da ran komme.?


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Revilo62 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

ehrliche Antwort.... schicke die Rollen in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand, sie haben es sich verdient und ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, die Probleme werden nicht weniger und die Kosten auch nicht.
Warum?
Ich habe selbst zwei solche Schätzchen und dazu auch noch 2 Forelle
Gab nix besseres zu DDR-Zeiten und waren  relativ solide gebaut,
aber es gibt da so mehrere Punkte, die mich davon abhalten würden, diese noch einmal zum fischen vorzuholen oder zu reparieren:
1. Die Wertigkeit der Rollen ist gleich null - aktuell bei Ebay gibts die Dinger für 1 €
2. Die Rollen haben kein Schnurlaufröllchen - moderne Schnüre nehmen das sehr übel und Geflechte haben Probleme beim Warmwerden durch Reibung
3. Die Spulen sind aus einem relativ einfachen Kunststoff gefertigt, dieser altert derart, dass er wahrscheinlich schon so spröde ist, dass es wenig Kraft bedarf, die Kanten zu brechen, Du merkst den Alterungszustand auch an der Oberfläche, die dürfte nicht mehr glatt sein 
4. Gleiches gilt für die Bremsschraube, das Metallgewinde ist eingegossen und neigt durch die Alterung auch zum Ausbrechen
5. nochmal Spule - Gefelcht geht da garnicht, die würde den Spulenkörper im nassen Zustand zerpressen - Du glaubst garnicht, was da für Kräfte wirken
6. Das Innenleben der Rolle besteht zwar fast vollständig aus Metall, aber die Spulenachse ist relativ primitives Eisen, läuft in einem Gleitlager, was über die Jahre wahrscheinlich schon sehr korrodiert ist
7. falsches Fett oder Öl tun dann ihr Übriges
Lass sie in Rente gehen, da gibt es deutlich besseres Rollenmaterial, auch für kleines Geld
Tight lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (1. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

kann den TE voll verstehen diese Rollen wieder lauffähig zu bekommen. Das selbst wenn die anschließend in der Vitrine stehen. Mit Spaß und Freude sollte das auch funktionieren.
 Die Einwände von Revilo62 kann ich voll nachvollziehen und zustimmen.
 Schlage vor die Kugellager zu entnehmen und die Innen-, Aussendurchmesser und die Stärke zu messen. Sollte metrisches Maß sein. Die bekommt man preiswert u.a. beim Kugellager-Express.de

 Wünsche Patrick viel Spaß bei der Restauration und stelle mal ein paar Bilder ins Board. Mit den Rollen sind wir hier nicht so vertraut.

 Gruß 
 Wolfgang


----------



## kridkram (1. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

Der TE sagt ja nur das er die Rollen wieder fit machen will und nichts dazu, :mob er ggf damit angeln will.
Kann ich nachvollziehen, habe selbst diverse Rileh Rex, Nixe S, Forelle......., alle laufen und trotzdem hab ich sie nicht mehr im Einsatz. Aber funktionieren muss es bei mir, so bin ich halt!


----------



## PatrickPoe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

Hallo!

 Danke erstmal für das rege Interesse an diesem Thread.

 @Revilo...   die Rollen sollen auch nicht mehr gefischt werden. Ich will sie einfach nur reparieren. Zum fischen habe ich weitaus besseres Material...   nicht das teuerste aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck. (z.B. Mitchell Full Runner 6500 Pro)

 @Wollebre....   genau das hatte ich vor. Das Lager auf der Achse zu ersetzen (vorzugsweise durch gekapselte Lager).

 @kridkram....   Nixe S...  war auch ne feine Rolle damals. 

 Mein Problem ist jetzt halt, dass ich nicht an das Lager rankomme. Von der Seite auf der das Getriebe sitzt geht's nicht. So kann man eingentlich nur von oben ran. Dort sitzt unter der Spule, dort wo die Achse aus der Boden kommt eine art Schraube.? ...die ich aber nicht lose bekomme.

 lg
 Patrick   
 ...  und sry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Mein Internet daheim funzt seit 2 Tagen nicht.... o2 halt


----------



## thanatos (4. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

will mich jetzt nicht ganz festlegen aber die Schraube zwischen 
Rotor und Achse hat m.E. Linksgewinde ,ist schon etwas her 
das ich drann gebaut habe und jetzt müßte ich erst mal auf den Dachboden -ist etwas spät heute schon dafür,wenn du es versaust sind bestimmt genug Bordies die mit Ersatz aushelfen können -ich auch.


----------



## PatrickPoe (5. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

Hallo!

Danke für den Tip. Allerdings sind auf dem Boden des Rotors kleine Erhebungen die ein drehen dieser Mutter verhindern. :\
Trotzdem danke für Mühe. bzw. welche Schrauben meinst Du @thanatos? Die beiden kleinen unter dem Rotor? Die haben ein Rechtsgewinde. Das Lösen bzw. entfernen Beider hat aber auch nix gebracht. Der Rotor sitzt bombenfest und gibt das Lager nicht frei.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*



PatrickPoe schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für den Tip. Allerdings sind auf dem Boden des Rotors kleine Erhebungen die ein drehen dieser Mutter verhindern. :\
> Trotzdem danke für Mühe. bzw. welche Schrauben meinst Du @thanatos? Die beiden kleinen unter dem Rotor? Die haben ein Rechtsgewinde. Das Lösen bzw. entfernen Beider hat aber auch nix gebracht. Der Rotor sitzt bombenfest und gibt das Lager nicht frei.



... und genau an diesen "Erhebungen" lauert der Teufel - wenn Du die Mutter aufschraubst (Linksgewinde, wenn ich recht erinnere) sind die Erhebungen platt ( da Zinkdruckguss) und sichern bei neuem Verschrauben nicht mehr - die moderne Lösung mit Sicherungsschraube kann man nachimplementieren - ist dann aber nicht mehr original. Auch zu überlegen wäre ein Sicherungsblech mit lasche zum umbiegen.

vG Ralf


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

Oder eben einfach Schraubensicherung nutzen (niedrigfest könnte schon reichen).


----------



## PatrickPoe (6. August 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

Ok. Ich hatte mir sowas schon gedacht. Allerdings meinte mein Vater mal das es ja damals die TGL´s gab wonach alles reperabel sein musste wobei dieser Mechanismus zur Sicherung dem ja nun nicht wirklich entgegenkommt.
Da ich noch eine kaputte Rileh als E-Spender habe werde ich an jener mal etwas Gewalt anwenden und sehen was geht...   eventuell auch mal versuchen diese Erhebungen mit nem Dremel oder ähnlichen vorsichtig runterzuschleifen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Bleizange (13. September 2015)

*AW: Rileh Rex 64 Kugellager?*

Schade, dass ich erst jetzt auf dieses Thema aufmerksam geworden bin. Ich weiß nicht ob es der TE ohne Zerstörung geschaftt hat die Rolle zu öffnen.

Für alle die vielleicht auch mal eine überholen möchten, egal ob aus Sammelgründen oder weil sie mal old school Made in GDR angeln möchten, denen möchte ich eine Anleitung zur Wartung bzw. Demontage geben.

Um an die Lager zu kommen, es sind 2 auf dem Rotor die hintereinander angeordnet sind, muss dieser entfernt werden. Dazu zuerst die Spule entfernen. Nun werden euch 2 Bohrungen im Boden  des Rotors auffallen. Wenn ihr diesen dann dreht und durch diese Löcher schaut, kommt neben einem Messingblech, was zum automatischen Umklappen des Bügels dient, auch 2 kleine Kreuzschlitzschrauben zum Vorschein. Diese einfach entfernen und der Rotor lässt sich abnehmen. Dann wird euch eine Bohrung in der Welle auffallen. Dort einen Dorn oder Schraubendereher einführen und die Welle lösen. Aber Vorsicht! Hier handelt es sich um Linksgewinde. Also im Uhrzeigersinn drehen um sie zu lösen. Dann habt ihr Welle nebst Lagern ausgebaut. Die Lager kann man runterhebeln, oder sie leicht erwärmen und dann abnehmen. Bei den Lagern handelt es sich um gewöhnliche Industrielager, die überall im Fachhandel zu bkeommen sind. Ich habe die neuen Lager vorher immr leicht erwärmt. Dazu diente eine alte Gussherdplatte. Es müsste aber auch mit Aufschlagen gehen.

MfG

barbless angler

PS: Und bitte niemals den Bügel per Hand zurückklappen, sondern das immer per Kurbelumdrehung tun.


----------

